# Showtime...Stackin Em'



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I know I post alotta YouTube videos....but IMO...there is a ton of knowledge out there...so I use my resources...here is an awesome video by my friend Ron about stacking correctly and plenty of show tips...if you have interest in showing it's a must see....I was showing my daughter since she desires to be a junior handler she loved it...hopefully some of you will too!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Papa Pit is the man! Good post, John.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

thank you...me and my daughter loved it...imo his advice is golden...
thanks for watching!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> thank you...me and my daughter loved it...imo his advice is golden...
> thanks for watching!


Agreed. He is very knowledgeable.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Video John ..


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice vid, brings back memories of my Amstaff showing days.... :roll:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

this is perfect John, i am gonna have to show this to my niece when I get over there this afternoon, this will help her with Gage, I can only show her so much, so this will help tons


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Tye I forgot all about you getting your neice into showing...this video is perfect for her!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, thank you for this, I know she will elarn from it


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

great post, this would be a good vid. for the upcoming mutt contest, mind if i use it?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ahhh that' is a great idea trev, so glad you thought of that, hehehe I will wait to post it then


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its up to you, we can always add to it. i just pm'd dave so maybe wait til we here back from him? hopefully he'll bring good news


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awesomeness, then I will hold off, John is it ok if we put this with the contest when we post it??


----------

